# raoul moat jokes



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

im starting to get sick of all the raoul moat jokes that are going round.

theyre not even raoulmoatly funny

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Dear Mr Moat

It has come to my attention that John Terry has been shagging your missus while you were in prison

Yours sincerely

Wayne Bridge


----------



## Jay24888 (Apr 1, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> im starting to get sick of all the raoul moat jokes that are going round.
> 
> theyre not even raoulmoatly funny
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


For a second I didn't get it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm a PC, and hiding from Raoul Moat is my idea. :lol:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Dear Mr Moat,

R2, R2, L1, R2, Up, Down, Up, Down, Up, Down

You're welcome xxx


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Raoul Moat - The only Ginger who was ever wanted


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

The press are being too hard on Raoul Moat. .

He's just an old school hopeless romantic ... if his ex doesn't take him back after all he's done for her now. He's better off with out her !


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

wondered how long it would before all the jokes come

lol


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Apparently the people of Rothbury are being told to stay indoors.

Because it's sh!t.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Couple from twitter:

"WTF They've wheeled out Andy McNab to advise on Raoul Moat capture. What are they going to do? Pelt him with **** paperbacks?"

"NORTHUMBRIA Police, if u haven't found Raoul Moat By Sat, double the reward from 10k to 20k & call it a Raoul-over"


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Dear Mr Moat
> 
> It has come to my attention that John Terry has been shagging your missus while you were in prison
> 
> ...





engllishboy said:


> Dear Mr Moat,
> 
> R2, R2, L1, R2, Up, Down, Up, Down, Up, Down
> 
> You're welcome xxx


 :lol: :lol: best 2 so far imo lmao! i aint seen any jokes on fb or that so far :confused1: weird! lol keep them coming :thumb:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

haha these are brilliant


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

dont get the R2, R2, L1, R2 one but the rest had me in stitches


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

WWR said:


> dont get the R2, R2, L1, R2 one but the rest had me in stitches


GTA.. :ban:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

WWR said:


> dont get the R2, R2, L1, R2 one but the rest had me in stitches


You're not the only one...... :confused1:


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

police are now desperately searching for raul moat around the newcastle area stopping anyone who is built like a brick ****house with a flat nose, no teeth and covered in tatoos, after 6 days theyve now decided to concentrate on stopping men only......


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

According to Police, after shooting the mother of his child in the stomach and murdering her boyfriend in cold blood (RIP), Raoul Moat logged onto Facebook in order to post a "hitlist" of his next targets.

Presumably, his relationship status also changed to "It's complicated"


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

I hear he is hiding in a raoulmoat area :cool2:


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

just click it - brilliant.

http://www.popbitch.com/home/2010/07/08/give-your-friends-and-family-a-scare-this-evening/


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Spriggen said:


> GTA.. :ban:


 Never played any of that crap.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Some are looking at him as a raoul model


----------



## boomboo (Feb 10, 2010)

Lost Raoul Moat?

I usually look down the back of the sofa.

Moat has put the lexus on ebay for sale....He said he only wants coppers for it


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

northumbria police are offering 10k reward for info on raul moat,if not caught by next week wednesday it goes up to 20k making it a raoulover!


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

r1 r2 l1 l2 etc etc was the cheat to get the police off your back on GTA


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

One of the public have made a tip off that Raoul Moat is hiding in Everton FCs trophy room.

An Everton spokesperson has released an official statement saying that this cannot be true as as a trophy room doesn't even exist :thumb:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Man city have confirmed they have tonight officially put a bid in of £250,000,000 for Raoul Moat, they havnt a clue who he is but have heard every fcuker is after him!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

First there was the "Crossbow Cannibal", the there was the "Phychotic taxi driver". Now its the "Maniac Bodybuilder", whats next, the "Serial killer Milkman"?!

Batman would not put up with this s**t!!!


----------



## Tom2010 (Jul 7, 2010)

What's the difference between Ashley Cole and Raoul moat? Raoul Moat is still messing around in a Geordie bush! lolol


----------



## jimbo_ (Jun 28, 2010)

None of these jokes are even raoulmoatly funny :lol:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Greggs have jumped on the band wagon and are cashing in on their new pastry snack. Its thick as fukc, meaty and has a hint of ginger. Sausage Raouls are now on sale for 49p.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

What's the difference between Ashley Cole and Raoul Moat? Raoul Moat is still messing around in a geordie bush!

Northumbria police have put a £10k price on Raoul Moat's head. If they haven't got him by next week it goes up to £20k making it a Raoul over.

There the ones I got today!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

\ said:


> Hi, I'm a sexy 19 year old blonde from the North East looking for some fun. My Mr Right should be big, strong and ginger with a fiery temperament and jealous nature as well as enjoying writing long letters and camping.
> 
> If this sounds like you, contact me at
> 
> [email protected]


Best one so far lmao!


----------



## Paul85 (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Raoul Moat is a message to all you gingers out there - We will find you, and we'll make it look like suicide.


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

that tazer dick head face, i want to punch him, :lol: but great vid and well spotted so funny lol


----------

